# I got sum pretty good lovin 4 a change!



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

instead of comin on here and beechn about her like I usually do, Ill give her an atta girl publically, ok um just braggin really, but dam. we spent the whole sunday loungn around together, cause it was rainin all day. she was totally flirting with me, and even .......

EDIT: sorry I just realized I broke forum rules by posting this, mabad!


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Why does this break rules? Can you say why and how you effected this change that would help.


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

It says you cannot post sex stories. (although I tried not be vulgar)

Not sure how I affected it, I just know I liked the results!


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

Hi five! I got a little nookie last night as well.  Doesn't it just put a swing in your step?


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

nader said:


> Hi five! I got a little nookie last night as well.  Doesn't it just put a swing in your step?


Hell yeah!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey Franklin-- Way to go Buddy! It helps that when it is GOOD, it is really Gooooooooooood. I never seen you as only a complainer, you just say things the way they "are". Speaking in the moment . 

Funny, your HOT moments are a little too juicy for the Mods. Ha ha 

Good for you! ~~ and her !!


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Hey Franklin-- Way to go Buddy! It helps that when it is GOOD, it is really Gooooooooooood. I never seen you as only a complainer, you just say things the way they "are". Speaking in the moment .
> 
> Funny, your HOT moments are a little too juicy for the Mods. Ha ha
> 
> Good for you! ~~ and her !!


Thanks SA. 

I gotta say my story was pretty awesome for a married couple. maybe Ill tell you in a PM


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing (Apr 18, 2011)

I work from home, we have 4 kids all under the age of four. The only time to be together is at night. Needless to say, being with my wife is worth getting very little sleep. when this happens, I let her sleep in and I work and took care of the kids the next morning.

Intimacy is worth it all! I have said it before and will say it again.

A rockin marriage takes work, but the benefits far outweigh the effort it takes to make it work.


----------



## confusedandneedadvice (Apr 29, 2011)

I too got LUCKY last night and it was amazing 

It does make your day soo much better


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Good Lord! Was it a full moon last night?


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

roymcavoy said:


> Good Lord! Was it a full moon last night?


Haha! It *was* a full moon last night!

Sadly, not where I was, though. H and I had grand plans for last night and I was wired all day, only to have our toddler son come down with the stomach flu all evening and night. Ah, the joys of being parents.

I'm glad everyone else had a productive evening, though!


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Rough Patch Sewing said:


> I work from home, we have 4 kids all under the age of four. The only time to be together is at night. * Needless to say, being with my wife is worth getting very little sleep. when this happens, I let her sleep in and I work and took care of the kids the next morning.*Intimacy is worth it all! I have said it before and will say it again.
> 
> A rockin marriage takes work, but the benefits far outweigh the effort it takes to make it work.


You are an amazing husband. No wonder you and your wife have a good sex life! :smthumbup:

My hubby and I waited three days to make love because it was my birthday and I wanted to increase the urgency. We tore at each other last night; a heated session is a great end to a romantic birthday evening.


----------

